# North Georgia Hunting Lease or Membership?



## swordfish_vp (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi all. I am new to the forum here but like most of you have a passion for hunting. I am looking for a lease in North Georgia (Lumpkin, Dawson, Forsyth, Banks, Cherokee) or clubs looking to fill a member slot. I am tired of driving 2.5 hours each way to middle GA and frankly I just want to sneak out of work early some days and get in an evening hunt in. PM me if you have something.

Thanks


----------

